

1 Year of GitHub Streak - sahat

Greetings HN community,<p>A year ago, during my senior year in college I have decided to write code every single day as a way to improve my coding skills. Today, I am happy to say that I&#x27;ve made it to 365 days without breaking a streak.<p>Was it worth it? Yes, definitely! Without doing this, neither Hackathon Starter nor Satellizer.js projects would exist on GitHub today.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;sahat
======
duketon
Hi Sahat!

Neat coincidence seeing this post. A few weeks ago I stumbled upon your
tutorial for the tv show tracker application, and I went through it line by
line. After that I decided to make my own web application and your tutorial
was 100% what gave me the foundation and concepts to do that.

So thanks for the great write up, and ever since starting the project I've
pushed every day! Only 11 days, but I hope I can get 365 as well.

------
BadCode
This is awesome! but I want to ask, did this, at any point of time, felt like
sacrificing free time that could have been used for other fun activities?

~~~
sahat
That's an excellent question. Doing this did not, at any point in time, feel
like I was sacrificing my time for other fun activities. I enjoy coding the
point of addiction sometimes.

On contrary, I felt the opposite most of the time - "I should be writing code
right now instead of playing video games or socializing on weekends." But that
will differ from person to person. Certainly not everyone will enjoy
programming 24/7.

------
nicolasd
Congratulations! I also thought about this. I just want to code for me, to get
better - without any pressure of clients or coworkers who can help me.

How did you get started with this routine? What was the hardest part / what
was your daily goal (amount of commits/hours)?

thanks for sharing :)

------
zallarak
Wow! Your open source work is great. Congratulations. A great example of how
maintaining good habits changes the game.

------
jasonchi
Great! I think GitHub should create a rank of streak. :)

